# Monark 14 ft upgrades



## water bouy (Jul 28, 2016)

Thought I'd start a thread for the boat a bought last weekend, a 14 ft Monark. My plan will vary as I go along. So far I'm only doing a floor and bench seats. It has rounded runners or stringers, whatever you call ems, 11 inches on center. Going to frame it with standard 2x4s and 2x2s and 3/4 exterior plywood, all coated with Titebond Ultimate. I must have read a hundred threads and decided I'll only use it for a few years anyhow so no need to spend big money and it needs the weight of wood. I'll take pics as I go. Already found a 25 Evinrude to replace the 9.9 Mercury. This little boat is rated for a 30hp. Planning to use a hole saw to match the ribs and if it lays securely enough I'll only need a few rivets or screws. I can't seem to find marine carpet anywhere so pontoon vinyl is the plan for now. You can see where the factory used vinyl on the shelf at the front.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 29, 2016)

Lumber and two $10 circular saw horses.






Two inch od hole saw for 2" od ribs.






Screwed two 2x4s on top of a 2x6 and mark for holes.






Hole saws are wonderful things.






Cut one 54" long, the most the benches will allow and tada, holes are not right. The rib centers are also 10" and 10 1/2" as well as 11".






Measure and cut for each center.






That's more like it. This will be an easy job. It may take forever though.






The factory put a shelf behind the rear bench, probably for a gas tank which I'll leave as is for access to the drain plug, to pull wires and because of laziness.


----------



## uncndl1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Nice start on your project, keep is updated 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks kindly. While i was at Lowes I checked out their carpet with the rubber backing. Anybody recommend it? I got a couple more runners done today and decided it needs a casting deck at bench level after all. It'll have plenty of room underneath for a battery and whatnots and if I find it sits too high it'll be easy to take off.


----------



## oakchas (Jul 31, 2016)

water bouy said:


> Thanks kindly. While i was at Lowes I checked out their carpet with the rubber backing. Anybody recommend it? I got a couple more runners done today and decided it needs a casting deck at bench level after all. It'll have plenty of room underneath for a battery and whatnots and if I find it sits too high it'll be easy to take off.



I work at Lowe's... I went to boatcarpet.com. for my boat carpet.
The face weight on Lowe's carpet is lower than 16 oz.; at least what's available in our store.

I also purchased boat carpet padding from another source, bassboatseats.com... Just to cover the areas where the most traffic will be.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks kindly. I ordered some tan and beige samples from bassboats. The other site only seem to have dark colors. I tried a piece of 3/4 plywood to see how it'll feel and it's sturdy as can be. The runners should keep it from shifting back and forth once it has a few surface screws.






This layout would be ideal but I'm reluctant to take out the middle bench. Other than that the boat looks identical to mine.






Another pic I borrowed from the internet.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 12, 2016)

Between work and rain i haven't gotten much done. Earlier this week a guy gave me a piece of 1/8" aluminum angle that looked good for the bow. Another guy put a bend in one leg so it's almost a Z shape. This is how the bow looks where someone had a piece of wood across the top.






I want mine level with the top so I had to come up with a bracket. Cut the angle to length, notched it and tapped it with a hammer and block of wood until it curved, secured with clamps, drilled holes and secured with temporary screws.






Should work well with 3/4" plywood covered with "silver sand" vinyl coming from Cabelas.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 12, 2016)

> ... plywood covered with "silver sand" vinyl coming from Cabelas.


Yes, gotta admit I prefer the lightweight and longevity (mine is 20-yrs old and still looks great) I get from marine vinyl versus that of carpet!


----------



## water bouy (Aug 12, 2016)

Yep, I bought a piece of carpet and changed my mind before I even unrolled it. When I cut the plywood and cover it, I think I'm going to lay it on the brackets and trace the bracket from underneath and then take the brackets off and put screws in from the bottom for a tidy look.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 13, 2016)

Started the other side when I got home today.






Template.






First attempt. Curves aren't any easier for me to cut than straight lines. Should be enough room for a desktop computer, an old timey phone and maybe squeeze in a trolling motor. The boat came with a nice transom mount Minn Kota that I would like to put on the bow somehow since the bench looks close enough to reach the handle.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 25, 2016)

The 'silver sand' vinyl came today and it's identical to the shelf in the first pic. Also found some 3/8" monel staples at an Ace hardware so today I got busy coating the wood with Titebond Ultimate. The 25hp Evinrude I found needed more work than I'm capable of doing so I sold it on craiglist and put a deposit on a 1987 merc xd 25hp at a boat repair shop. This is my kind of fun.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 28, 2016)

Added braces today.






Then stapled the vinyl the way someone would who's never done it.






So far so good. This _IS_ going to take forever. I like how the Titebond did, it made the wood feel like hard plastic. Time will tell if it holds up. I got a gallon of it from Home Depot for $58. Already had a visitor who looked under the tarp to see if anything is worth stealing.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 30, 2016)

I came across some 11ft x 4ft x 1/4" sheets of aluminum tonight for $250 each but no pics. I'll call in the morning and see if they know what kind it is. Which grade is best for boats and does the price sound good? Also came across 40"x48" pallets not far from there for the same price.


----------



## Skiffing (Sep 5, 2016)

5XXX+ series is marine use aluminum. 6+++ series $$ and less malleable.

1/4" is very heavy for a 14 footer. Hull is only 0.10 "

I really like your project. Great job.


----------



## water bouy (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks very much. After a lot of indecision I picked up a stack of aluminum planks off craigslist this morning for very little. I was reluctant to drive 50 miles but when I saw em I knew it was worth it. Apparently they're for picnic tables and such but these are 15ft long by 9" wide x 1 1/2" deep. 






I believe they're called 'extruded' which must refer to the design. It's lighter than plywood and they have grooves for traction. When I got back I cut a few pieces to see how it's going to look. Probably make them sit a little lower than they are now. He threw in four "extras" which will be enough to do the whole job. Just need to decide how to secure them. 
















Now I'm wondering if it needs vinyl or not. Also thinking about opening the top of the middle bench for storage or a livewell and putting swim noodles under the floor.


----------



## water bouy (Sep 8, 2016)

I decided to lay them a little higher on the small ledge running along the side. For every one I cut right I cut another one wrong. As I understand it you measure once and cut twice. Hah. I'm thinking of using them to frame a front deck with 1/2" plywood on top covered in vinyl. Not sure what kind of seat to use so any idears about anything are very welcome. I have the feeling there's going to be an aisle through the middle bench once the floor underneath it is braced really well. 

If the bracket under the bench is riveted to the plank against it, it would probably go a long way toward bracing one side to the other. Then I could run a long clamp across the top of the boat so it doesn't go anywhere and cut the bracket flush with the plank. Then brace the new compartments to the planks before taking the clamps off. Just spitballing.


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 9, 2016)

Are those aluminum planks able to rub the sides of the boat? If so they will cause wear in the side of the boat over time, not to mention rattle like crazy if you hook an outboard up to it.


----------



## water bouy (Sep 9, 2016)

They'll be screwed to each other and to the stringers and short enough that only the bottom of the planks contacts the ledge. Measured the bench tin at about .04" which surprised me. I thought it would be at least .06".


----------



## water bouy (Sep 12, 2016)

Located a small piece of 5052 .040" and it doesn't bend well without cracking so 3003 looks like the way to go or piece the storage compartments together with angle and rivets.


----------



## water bouy (Nov 5, 2016)

Got the bow plate mounted and put a wood floor up front and found a PowerDrive and a 25 hp on craigslist for redunkulous prices. Finally took it to the lake last week and the long pedal cord is terrific. I can sit in the back and really have no need for a casting deck. I hadn't been on the water in years and the weather was just right. I forgot how much fun fishing is.











Gonna try this type rod holders when they get here.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 5, 2016)

Bouy - I made some of those PVC holders and they work great !!
to make them, all you need is a drill press and band saw. 
Looking great so far !!!


----------



## water bouy (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks good, Johnny. What size fish can they handle. 

I just took the pedestal off the rear seat and mounted it on the 1/2" swivel plate which is going to be too low. Grr. i had this same issue on my first boat 35 years ago.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 5, 2016)

oh I have no idea of the stress limits on the holder.
it all depends on how you mount it, what it is mounted to.
and what kind of fish you target.
this particular rig was for my wife's "Crappie Station" on our bass boat.
the PVC rig was removable when fishing for bass or salt water use.




and on the subject of cutting:
*"For every one I cut right I cut another one wrong. As I understand it you measure once and cut twice"*
nooooo - make a cardboard template !!!!

when I worked for a handyman company, a seasoned tile setter taught me to make
several paper templates the same size as the tile we were working with......
when it came time for difficult cuts - make a paper pattern FIRST - trace the design
to the tile with a Sharpie and CUT ONCE !! LOL we saved a lot of money with that tip !!
plus - it makes for a much neater job if the tile is cut to fit perfectly.

keep up the good work !!!!


----------



## water bouy (Nov 19, 2016)

Finally tried out the rod holders yesterday and they'll do just fine. Bolted them in the oar locks and bought two more locks to install for two holders up front.







Different type of seat that doesn't aggravate my back.






Two coolers between the benches for storage. Not sure about framing any thing permanent just yet. Two buckets keep bait alive. I caught several bream first thing yesterday and dropped them over the side but no takers.






Nice long pedal cord for the trolling motor. I almost feel guilty about some of the things I stole off craigslist including the boat. Traded the transom trolling moter that came with the boat for two nice baitcasting rods and reels.


----------



## water bouy (Nov 26, 2016)

The brush in my old spots has mostly disappeared so I made a couple of crappie condos using cheap drip pipe and 4 inch pvc halfway full of Sakrete. Enough pipe is laying around to make 12 two-footers.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 26, 2016)

awesome job !!
I love to see the snag-resistant structures ..... and cheap too !!


----------



## water bouy (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Johnny. I figure $5 or $7 each. I almost bought some of those Bill Dance porcupines but these should work just as well.


----------



## water bouy (Jan 10, 2017)

A little taller one.


----------



## randyo3629 (Jan 14, 2017)

water bouy said:


> Thanks kindly. While i was at Lowes I checked out their carpet with the rubber backing. Anybody recommend it? I got a couple more runners done today and decided it needs a casting deck at bench level after all. It'll have plenty of room underneath for a battery and whatnots and if I find it sits too high it'll be easy to take off.



lowes carpet is what i had in mine.......doesnt last.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jan 14, 2017)

oakchas said:


> water bouy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks kindly. While i was at Lowes I checked out their carpet with the rubber backing. Anybody recommend it? I got a couple more runners done today and decided it needs a casting deck at bench level after all. It'll have plenty of room underneath for a battery and whatnots and if I find it sits too high it'll be easy to take off.
> ...


----------



## water bouy (Jan 15, 2017)

I bought vinyl and sold the carpet and may leave the floor bare once I rivet everything together. I think the middle bench will eventually have an aisle through it with storage on each side.


----------



## water bouy (Feb 18, 2017)

Until today my plan was to rivet angle along each side and then to the planks so I can put an aisle through the middle bench but now I'm not so sure it needs all that. If the middle bench is braced with angle to planks running under it, it looks like it would have as much support as it needs? And then no need to penetrate the outside.


----------



## water bouy (Feb 19, 2017)

These planks are similar, in case anyone needs em.

https://www.repurposedmaterialsinc.com/aluminum-bleacher-planks/dfw-aluminum-bleacher-planks-15-x9-5-x2-cheap-surplus-salvage-used/


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 21, 2017)

water bouy said:


> Until today my plan was to rivet angle along each side and then to the planks so I can put an aisle through the middle bench but now I'm not so sure it needs all that. If the middle bench is braced with angle to planks running under it, it looks like it would have as much support as it needs? And then no need to penetrate the outside.



You're talking about still keeping the middle bench as it is attached to the sides and just cutting an isle out of the center section of it correct? Then bracing the remaining sections to the planks? If so that sounds fine. You're keeping the bench up the side of the boat and tying the sides back to the stiffened floor area which is all it really does in the first place.

Your planks have added stiffness to the floor, but the sides still need to be tied in, so if I'm not understanding your design you need to keep this fact in mind.


----------



## water bouy (Feb 21, 2017)

That's it. Before I cut the bench I'll rivet angle on each side of it to the planks. It's a relief that that's all it needs. And I'll rivet angle to the sides of the planks so they're tied to each other and to each bench. Before all that I'll take it apart and put in flotation and wiring. The piece i cut out will be 14 inches or so which i can use for something else. A battery can go in each side. Meanwhile I shortened and painted a blue barrel and simplified the fish attractors.


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 22, 2017)

last year's christmas tree has a 5 gallon [strike]pale[/strike] pail worth of concrete and a big splash in its future...


----------



## water bouy (Feb 22, 2017)

Ha. That kind is on my to-do list next year.


----------



## DDudley (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow! You cranked out some crappie condos alright. Those are going to be sweet.

I can only imagine the faces on people who see you riding down the water with those things loaded in your boat as you're on your way to drop them off.


----------



## water bouy (Feb 26, 2017)

Hehe. A pickup tailgated on my last trip.


----------



## water bouy (Apr 20, 2017)

The planks work okay resting along the sides but I found a large leftover piece of composite honeycomb something or another I'm going to try. I was told it's waterproof. It's about 5/8" thick, about half as heavy as plywood and it has no give when laid on conduits 12 inches apart. And it didn't cost much. I thought it had aluminum skin before I drove an hour each way but it turns out it doesn't. I expect it'll do fine. Been wanting something I could hinge and the planks are too thick.


----------

